# Is it possible to play multi-platform LAN games?



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I assume you can't when it comes to a game like Crysis 2, but I am wondering if any game can play against each other using multiplayer for the same game, but on different platforms? LAN, or online.

For example, a PC game of Crysis 2, connecting to a server on another PC, and connected to a XBOX 360 game of Crysis 2.

I mean, I don't see why not, even if it requires a server to run in the middle. Or better yet, is there any such project, or server software out there that claims to make this possible?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

No. I do not believe that there is any such way to get opposite platforms to speak to each other. First off, the pure rendering that happens on the PC is enough to blow away any console, and server side options are platform specific.

Here is a link to a quick explanation. There is one game, FPS Shadowrun, that supports cross-platform play.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Haha yes, I remember reading an article just like that as well. The problem doesn't appear to be that you can't do it, it is just that no one wants to. PC gamers get too much of a competitive advantage. I have Crysis 2 on my PC, but when I played the same game on someone else's XBOX, I found it difficult to accurately target enemies. Not fun if you like clocking and sniping targets, making for a near-perfect game.

I was at least hopeing someone had developed some server software that even on just the LAN, could network the games together. It wouldn't be fair, but it could work. Just a matter of translating/porting it through to each other, even if it causes additional CPU load on the server to do so. If anyone is into doing this kind of thing, this is a great idea. Just a matter of a server interface running, and for each game you can develop add-ons that handle the title.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Its a shame.

I'd love nothing more than to prove myself right and my mates wrong that a Mouse/Keyboard combo will beat any Controller in a FPS game


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I did a Black ops LAN where we brought in a bunch of console players to play with a wired 360 controller on the PCs.
It was 4 on 4 TDM. needless to say, the guys using M/K are just better.


----------

